# End of the line for 6811



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Friends,

Effective June 1, 2018 6811 will be history.... I will be heading south for better weather and hopefully new and better job opportunities. I don't fit in anymore and it's time to go.... I'm not being forced out, but it's pretty weird to be called " the old man" at work and one of your Co workers sitting next to you calls you dad... I survived a lot of close calls at work, and now I hope I can survive retirement.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

6811 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Effective June 1, 2018 6811 will be history.... I will be heading south for better weather and hopefully new and better job opportunities. I don't fit in anymore and it's time to go.... I'm not being forced out, but it's pretty weird to be called " the old man" at work and one of your Co workers sitting next to you calls you dad... I survived a lot of close calls at work, and now I hope I can survive retirement.


Congratulations on your decision! Change is good...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Congratulations and good luck getting out of the city. You deserve it.


6811 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Effective June 1, 2018 6811 will be history.... I will be heading south for better weather and hopefully new and better job opportunities. I don't fit in anymore and it's time to go.... I'm not being forced out, but it's pretty weird to be called " the old man" at work and one of your Co workers sitting next to you calls you dad... I survived a lot of close calls at work, and now I hope I can survive retirement.


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You deserve to sign out. You earned it. I'm glad you made it.

Get on down here. We have coffee to drink and lies to tell!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

May retirement be gracious to you. Thanks for your service.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Best wishes for you. You do know the internet is everywhere now you can stay in touch


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Good luck! Enjoy your retirement/new job. I’m sure your stress levels are going to go way down.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Bye, stay safe and keep in touch


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Be safe! And feel free to ask me for anything, i don’t know you in real life, but I feel I have a decent grasp of your character from this forum.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks everybody, I am retiring from my job but I will still be with you guys here at PF.... @Denton I'm not much of a coffee drinker, but I do want to try out the shooting ranges in your neck of the woods. Alabama won't be to far from where I'm going.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

6811 said:


> Thanks everybody, I am retiring from my job but I will still be with you guys here at PF.... @Denton I'm not much of a coffee drinker, but I do want to try out the shooting ranges in your neck of the woods. Alabama won't be to far from where I'm going.


Enjoy that humidity LOL.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Embrace your new journey and travel well.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A new phase in your life, if half as successful as the first you will do well. Walk away proud in the fact that a job was well done.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Congrats and enjoy...I envy you your new journey.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Best of luck in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm happy for you! We all are looking forward to hearing about your new adventures.

You made the world a much better place as you helped put away some of the most horrible vile and disgusting "human" beings on the planet. GodSpeed my Friend, and Thank you.

Slip



6811 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Effective June 1, 2018 6811 will be history.... I will be heading south for better weather and hopefully new and better job opportunities. I don't fit in anymore and it's time to go.... I'm not being forced out, but it's pretty weird to be called " the old man" at work and one of your Co workers sitting next to you calls you dad... I survived a lot of close calls at work, and now I hope I can survive retirement.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

It has always been a pleasure chatting and bantering with you here on the forum, 6811, . . . solid ideals with a reasonable sense of humor, . . . makes for fun people to be associated with and you fill that bill well.

Remember us "older" folks during the winter, . . . we can use a "sunshine and warm weather" care package every now and then.

Far as I'm concerned, . . . the South is gaining, . . . and the North is losing. 

Stay safe, . . . keep in touch.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Much respect Sir.
Thank you, from my little family to yours.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

6811 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Effective June 1, 2018 6811 will be history.... I will be heading south for better weather and hopefully new and better job opportunities. I don't fit in anymore and it's time to go.... I'm not being forced out, but it's pretty weird to be called " the old man" at work and one of your Co workers sitting next to you calls you dad... I survived a lot of close calls at work, and now I hope I can survive retirement.


Enjoy retirement!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Good luck.take care.let us hear about your new locale.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

6811 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Effective June 1, 2018 6811 will be history.... I will be heading south for better weather and hopefully new and better job opportunities. I don't fit in anymore and it's time to go.... I'm not being forced out, but it's pretty weird to be called " the old man" at work and one of your Co workers sitting next to you calls you dad... I survived a lot of close calls at work, and now I hope I can survive retirement.


You can survive it, I am going to retire this month, and it won't even faze me. And I am already in the South, so that is taken care of.:tango_face_smile: I have a head start on that.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

6811 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Effective June 1, 2018 6811 will be history.... I will be heading south for better weather and hopefully new and better job opportunities. I don't fit in anymore and it's time to go.... I'm not being forced out, but it's pretty weird to be called " the old man" at work and one of your Co workers sitting next to you calls you dad... I survived a lot of close calls at work, and now I hope I can survive retirement.


Well best of fortunes Sir and congrats on the Retirement! Keeps us posted on your continued adventures.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

6811 said:


> Thanks everybody, I am retiring from my job but I will still be with you guys here at PF.... @Denton I'm not much of a coffee drinker, but I do want to try out the shooting ranges in your neck of the woods. Alabama won't be to far from where I'm going.


Come to Texas and lets see what you can do with those shooting irons. lol.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Retirement................
If you are like me, the dream of one day hanging it up kept you going, even when you didn't want to.
Someone once used a term that fits: "Keeping your eye on the prize".
It will be bittersweet at first, my friend. But by Day Two when you realize you don't have to go into work anymore if you don't want to, then the pleasure begins.

If you are headed to Florida, down the East Coast, let me know. You said you don't really drink coffee, so I'll be glad to buy you a sweet tea. That's the real Southern Drink!

Congratulations, good luck, and God speed!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Retirement................
> If you are like me, the dream of one day hanging it up kept you going, even when you didn't want to.
> Someone once used a term that fits: "Keeping your eye on the prize".
> It will be bittersweet at first, my friend. But by Day Two when you realize you don't have to go into work anymore if you don't want to, then the pleasure begins.
> ...


About a year into my retirement, I had to ask myself "How in the HE!! did I ever have the time for a JOB??!!".


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> About a year into my retirement, I had to ask myself "How in the HE!! did I ever have the time for a JOB??!!".


I had put off doing so much stuff around the property, just plain maintenance, that I was literally snowed under. It would take years of 40 hour weeks to see daylight.

And after 6 months of 100% of my SS check going into the household account, and trying to make a small old school pension stretch for my own funds I went back to work part time.
5 days a week, 21 to 24 hours per week, barely more than minimum wage.
But it gives me pocket money. I'm absolutely the lowest guy there, and after management for so many years, I love it!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a plan for retirement, but like most plans in my life, I am going to have to rethink it a couple of times.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

dupe..............


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> I have a plan for retirement, but like most plans in my life, I am going to have to rethink it a couple of times.


I made many adjustments along the way as well.
I can easily identify, however, what the single-most important part of my personal plan for retirement turned out to be: no mortgage.
I strongly recommend to everyone when planning retirement to time your mortgage with it. Got 13 years till retirement? Go to the bank and arrange a monthly payment which will pay it flat in 13 years. Or make one big extra payment a year with your tax refund. Start a small side biz which will facilitate your goal. Whatever it takes. I did all three.
Your savings, pension, and/ or SS will go WAYYYYYYYYYY further with no mortgage to pay. 
Just my 2 cents. It's made all the difference for this old geezer.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> I made many adjustments along the way as well.
> I can easily identify, however, what the single-most important part of my personal plan for retirement turned out to be: no mortgage.
> I strongly recommend to everyone when planning retirement to time your mortgage with it. Got 13 years till retirement? Go to the bank and arrange a monthly payment which will pay it flat in 13 years. Or make one big extra payment a year with your tax refund. Start a small side biz which will facilitate your goal. Whatever it takes. I did all three.
> Your savings, pension, and/ or SS will go WAYYYYYYYYYY further with no mortgage to pay.
> Just my 2 cents. It's made all the difference for this old geezer.


Working on that exact plan as we speak.

My other plan was quieting my job, becoming a house husband, eating Twinkies on the couch while watching sports and letting my wife support me. Well, all I can say is she obviously didn't understand the well thought out intricacies of my master plan. :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> Working on that exact plan as we speak.
> 
> My other plan was quieting my job, becoming a house husband, eating Twinkies on the couch while watching sports and letting my wife support me. Well, all I can say is she obviously didn't understand the well thought out intricacies of my master plan. :vs_unimpressed:


Not sure what her objection could be... I find your plan flawless!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> I made many adjustments along the way as well.
> I can easily identify, however, what the single-most important part of my personal plan for retirement turned out to be: no mortgage.
> I strongly recommend to everyone when planning retirement to time your mortgage with it. Got 13 years till retirement? Go to the bank and arrange a monthly payment which will pay it flat in 13 years. Or make one big extra payment a year with your tax refund. Start a small side biz which will facilitate your goal. Whatever it takes. I did all three.
> Your savings, pension, and/ or SS will go WAYYYYYYYYYY further with no mortgage to pay.
> Just my 2 cents. It's made all the difference for this old geezer.


Absolutely!!
Absolutely!!
I worked until almost age 68, getting everything paid off. My wife has not worked in 25 years due to disabilities, and there was no way we would ever apply to the fed-dot-gov for any assistance. We lived on what I made.
No mortgage, got rid of the credit cards 30 years ago, have no debt at all. None. If we did, I'd still have to be working full time.
But still, property insurance, vehicle insurance, property tax, light bill, animal feed, vet bills, etc - these things don't stop.

Like the man said, start long before retirement getting things paid off. Trust us on this.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

StratMaster said:


> I made many adjustments along the way as well.
> I can easily identify, however, what the single-most important part of my personal plan for retirement turned out to be: no mortgage.
> I strongly recommend to everyone when planning retirement to time your mortgage with it. Got 13 years till retirement? Go to the bank and arrange a monthly payment which will pay it flat in 13 years. Or make one big extra payment a year with your tax refund. Start a small side biz which will facilitate your goal. Whatever it takes. I did all three.
> Your savings, pension, and/ or SS will go WAYYYYYYYYYY further with no mortgage to pay.
> Just my 2 cents. It's made all the difference for this old geezer.


Excellent Advise Strat!

Slippy Lodge is paid off and I don't owe shat to anyone. I've got a bit more than a few years to retirement but my plan is to start taking SS as well as from my retirement accounts as soon as I can with no penalty and quit the grind. Like RPD I have a huge ever growing list of things to do around Slippy Lodge that takes more time than money, so I plan on doing so.

I also have found out somewhat late in life that I never had a bad day fishing or shooting. So I want to do more fishing when I retire. I shoot plenty and that's a good thing! I may even take back up golf but certainly I'll dedicate more time to rough carpentry. I like building big heavy things that take large loads and require simple square cuts.

Anyway, simple musings from an approaching "Old Man" who is on his second large glass of Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whisky on a lazy Friday Night at the place of my last stand...

(Back to work on Monday....)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Working on that exact plan as we speak.
> 
> My other plan was quieting my job, becoming a house husband, eating Twinkies on the couch while watching sports and letting my wife support me. Well, all I can say is she obviously didn't understand the well thought out intricacies of my master plan. :vs_unimpressed:


 Well I did walk away and retire . Did become a house husband. I will be dead before I sit on a couch and watch sports. I have taken over cooking most meals. Turns out wife thinks I have a hidden skill set. Part time care provider for grand children when needed.
Dog and I spend a lot of quality time together. The Cat and I have really got close. When something happens in the family some where , they call me now . Of course I have nothing but time on my hands.
It is not a bad life if you can pull it off.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Excellent Advise Strat!
> 
> Slippy Lodge is paid off and I don't owe shat to anyone. I've got a bit more than a few years to retirement but my plan is to start taking SS as well as from my retirement accounts as soon as I can with no penalty and quit the grind. Like RPD I have a huge ever growing list of things to do around Slippy Lodge that takes more time than money, so I plan on doing so.
> 
> ...


I am sure everything you said was AWESOME, but as soon as you said "Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whisky" I blanked out on everything else... and started shambling towards my Bourbon as well.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I've got my new manager at the part time job broken in already - I will work afternoons. AFTERNOONS. :tango_face_smile:
I like to get out of bed at the crack of 8:00 AM. (Too many years getting up at 0515).:tango_face_wink:

Hey, i'm The Old Guy, and a Vietnam vet, too. :vs_cool:
The young-uns at work take care of me.:vs_clap:


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've got my new manager at the part time job broken in already - I will work afternoons. AFTERNOONS. :tango_face_smile:
> I like to get out of bed at the crack of 8:00 AM. (Too many years getting up at 0515).:tango_face_wink:
> 
> Hey, i'm The Old Guy, and a Vietnam vet, too. :vs_cool:
> The young-uns at work take care of me.:vs_clap:


Attaboy!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> Attaboy!


Well, he's a Navy vet, younger than my own children, only been with the company (a national auto parts chain) 10 months.
I'm giving HIM advice on how to handle inventory and run a store.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've got my new manager at the part time job broken in already - I will work afternoons. AFTERNOONS. :tango_face_smile:
> I like to get out of bed at the crack of 8:00 AM. (Too many years getting up at 0515).:tango_face_wink:
> 
> Hey, i'm The Old Guy, and a Vietnam vet, too. :vs_cool:
> The young-uns at work take care of me.:vs_clap:


 I had always said the day I retire for the last time , I will find out what it is like to let the sun get up first. Here I am still waking up at 0300 every day of the week. At least now I watch it come up with a cup of coffee.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I worked my last shift yesterday. Right after my shift was called in, my son got on the radio and announced my retirement. I am now the newest member of the BPD rank and file designation "Retired".


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

6811 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Effective June 1, 2018 6811 will be history.... I will be heading south for better weather and hopefully new and better job opportunities. I don't fit in anymore and it's time to go.... I'm not being forced out, but it's pretty weird to be called " the old man" at work and one of your Co workers sitting next to you calls you dad... I survived a lot of close calls at work, and now I hope I can survive retirement.


Hell, I'm 45 and just the other day I had a newbie on my crew that was young enough to be my son.

Congrats on your retirement. Go enjoy every second of it because you deserve it.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Congratulations and enjoy your retirement! It’s quite a big adjustment. I’ve been retired about 10 months now and I’m finally getting into the groove of it. It takes a while before it finally sinks in...........”I don’t really have to do anything I don’t want to anymore!”


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Get into the habit of staying busy. I got into the habit of laziness and gained a gut. Now I am playing catch up.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

6811 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Effective June 1, 2018 6811 will be history.... I will be heading south for better weather and hopefully new and better job opportunities. I don't fit in anymore and it's time to go.... I'm not being forced out, but it's pretty weird to be called " the old man" at work and one of your Co workers sitting next to you calls you dad... I survived a lot of close calls at work, and now I hope I can survive retirement.


Congratulations! Thank you for your service and putting it on the line for people who may or may not have appreciated it. I hope your new life is everything you hope and want it to be.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

6811 said:


> I worked my last shift yesterday. Right after my shift was called in, my son got on the radio and announced my retirement. I am now the newest member of the BPD rank and file designation "Retired".


Yay! Congrats! Dont get so busy in your new life you forget about coming in here.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

6811 said:


> I worked my last shift yesterday. Right after my shift was called in, my son got on the radio and announced my retirement. I am now the newest member of the BPD rank and file designation "Retired".


Congrats it's a great place to be so enjoy it.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

6811 said:


> I worked my last shift yesterday. Right after my shift was called in, my son got on the radio and announced my retirement. I am now the newest member of the BPD rank and file designation "Retired".


Congratulations! Mixed emotions? It's got to feel good deep down...

I was lost first few months... seriously, didn't know what to do or how to act. Change is good though! It's been a year and a half for me and a very good decision to go when I did.

Creating a new routine helped a lot. After working rotating shifts most of my 30 year career waking up early same time each day since retiring has been a game changer. A luxury never fully enjoyed until now!

Good luck with your future plans and endeavors!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

MikeTango said:


> Congratulations! Mixed emotions? It's got to feel good deep down...
> 
> I was lost first few months... seriously, didn't know what to do or how to act. Change is good though! It's been a year and a half for me and a very good decision to go when I did.
> 
> ...


Yeah, mixed emotions... I'm happy but I could not stop crying. Especially when my son got on the air to congratulate me and declared me "Retired". I drove back to the station with all the blue lights activated. That was my last ride. When I entered the station house lot, my friends were there waiting for me to shake my hand.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@6811
Do you get to keep your service weapons?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Slippy said:


> @6811
> Do you get to keep your service weapons?


Now that you ask Slippy I'm curious also. I'm guessing no with it being a liberal City they don't want anybody armed.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

@*6811*

Does your department provide you with a retirees badge and a leosa compliance id card? Just last year my chief, who is 2 or 3 years away from retiring, wrote that into policy and now we have a half dozen retiree badges bound into leather wallets sitting in the supply room. We are also doing a retirees training and qualification every June. But policy says you can qualify with any certified police firearms instructor in the US and mail the proof back to the department to have the id card renewed.

By the by in my department all guns issued by the department get turned back in. Any authorized personal guns are yours to keep.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> @6811
> Do you get to keep your service weapons?


When I first started, I was issued a gen1 glock 17. They sold that to me for $150. Then they issued me a glock 22, but they won't sell it anymore for Libtard reasons. But it's OK, the 22 doesn't mean much to me anyway. It's the 17 that has sentimental value.

When I was issued my glock 17 it was brand new. The gun was strange to me because it was plastic. So the very first time I was able to take it home I disassembled it for cleaning. While doing so, the wife called me in the kitchen for something. Since the gun as disassembled I left it.
When I came back, the lower receiver was gone. So I frantically looked for my receiver and found it under the table. My middle son took it and chewed the hell out of it. He was teething at the time. To this day the teeth marks are still visible.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

patrioteer said:


> @*6811*
> 
> Does your department provide you with a retirees badge and a leosa compliance id card? Just last year my chief, who is 2 or 3 years away from retiring, wrote that into policy and now we have a half dozen retiree badges bound into leather wallets sitting in the supply room. We are also doing a retirees training and qualification every June. But policy says you can qualify with any certified police firearms instructor in the US and mail the proof back to the department to have the id card renewed.
> 
> By the by in my department all guns issued by the department get turned back in. Any authorized personal guns are yours to keep.


Yes we get a retiree badge and ID card. But we have to pay $100 for LEOSA certification every year.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Now that you ask Slippy I'm curious also. I'm guessing no with it being a liberal City they don't want anybody armed.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


They changed policy lately. No more weapons sale... Libtard policy of course.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

6811 said:


> When I first started, I was issued a gen1 glock 17. They sold that to me for $150. Then they issued me a glock 22, but they won't sell it anymore for Libtard reasons. But it's OK, the 22 doesn't mean much to me anyway. It's the 17 that has sentimental value.
> 
> When I was issued my glock 17 it was brand new. The gun was strange to me because it was plastic. So the very first time I was able to take it home I disassembled it for cleaning. While doing so, the wife called me in the kitchen for something. Since the gun as disassembled I left it.
> *When I came back, the lower receiver was gone. So I frantically looked for my receiver and found it under the table. My middle son took it and chewed the hell out of it. He was teething at the time. To this day the teeth marks are still visible.*


Now THAT is a great story!


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

6811 said:


> Yes we get a retiree badge and ID card. But we have to pay $100 for LEOSA certification every year.


$100 for what!? To process a little paperwork?

My department used to make people buy their own retirees badge, but then after that no expenses. Now they are issued out and no expenses. We don't even make them bring their own ammo to qualify with.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

It's June 1st, today is my very first day being a retired detective. I'm trying to keep myself busy doing inventory of my preps, ammo and guns.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

6811 said:


> It's June 1st, today is my very first day being a retired detective. I'm trying to keep myself busy doing inventory of my preps, ammo and guns.


Congratulations!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

6811 said:


> It's June 1st, today is my very first day being a retired detective. I'm trying to keep myself busy doing inventory of my preps, ammo and guns.


Are you going to invest in rural living and get out of the city.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Are you going to invest in rural living and get out of the city.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


My home in PA is more of rural setting than suburban, I really like it here in PA. However I need to move to Dunedin, Fla. Which is 5 mins away from Clearwater, Fla. Dunedin is urban but no way near like Baltimore. I believe I am able to tolerate Clearwater or Dunedin... I will work around there for several years then I will retire again and stay in rural PA.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The offer will always be open - if you are ever southbound on I95 I will gladly meet you at the last exit in Georgia or the 2nd exit in Florida and buy you a cup of coffee and shake your hand.


----------

